# Nệm Lò Xo Túi Là Gì?



## lephuonguyen (20/8/19)

Nệm lò xo là một trong những loại nệm được dùng rộng rãi và phổ biến nhất thế giới. Qua nhiều giai đoạn nghiên cứu và sửa đổi, đến nay nệm lò xo vẫn được phát triển dựa trên 2 dạng bố cục căn bản là lò xo kết liên và lò xo túi. Mỗi dạng lại có những tiện ích ưu việt riêng phù hợp với từng nhu cầu khác nhau của người sử dụng. Trong bài viết này, mời bạn cùng Dunlopillovietnam.vn tìm hiểu nệm lò xo túi là gì? Để giúp quý khách có thể bỏ túi thêm những kiến thức cần thiết về nệm lò túi mà có sự lựa chọn phù hợp

*Trước tiên, hãy cùng tìm hiểu cấu tạo của nệm lò xo túi?*
Nệm lò xo túi là hệ thống con lò xo được bọc trong túi vải riêng biệt. Chúng được kết nối với nhau thông qua đường may và khung đỡ vững chắc bên ngoài. Điểm thú vị của nệm lò xo túi là hệ thống các con lò xo thường hoạt động độc lập, không hề ảnh hưởng lẫn nhau do tác động trọng lực từ phía ngoài. Một tấm nệm lò xo túi chất lượng thường được thiết kế với nhiều tính năng, không tạo tiếng động hay hiện tượng ma sát giữa các con lò xo.






*Cấu tạo nệm lò xo túi*
Được tạo thành từ những cuộn lò xo hình trụ và hai đầu lò xo được thiết kế nhỏ hơn ở giữa. Mỗi cuộn lò xo sẽ được máy chuyên dụng tự động cuộn và bọc kín bên trong một túi vải riêng. Những chiếc túi đựng lò xo độc lập này được gắn liền với nhau theo hàng ngang bằng keo chuyên dụng, và các cuộn lò xo sẽ không tiếp xúc trực tiếp với nhau mà thông 2 lớp túi vải.

Đặc biệt là công nghệ nâng đỡ 7 vùng cơ thể khi ngủ. Với hệ thống này, cơ thể sẽ được nâng đỡ một cách hoàn hảo, đảm bảo cột sống luôn thẳng, tránh tình trạng tổn thương và thoái hóa cột sống do nằm sai tư thế.

*Vậy ưu điểm nệm lò xo túi so với các loại nệm khác là gì?*

*► Nệm lò xo túi nâng đỡ tốt hơn và êm hơn: *Nhờ cấu tạo của hệ thống lò xo được bọc trong túi vải riêng biệt nên độ nhún, độ đàn hồi tốt, ít rung lắc, nên khi người dùng xoay chuyển và trở mình trong lúc ngủ, mọi tiếng ồn đều bị tiêu diệt hết, mang đến sự êm ái và dễ chịu cho người nằm






_*Nệm lò xo túi nâng đỡ tốt hơn và êm hơn*_

*► Độ bền được đánh giá cao: *Do các con lò xo được bảo vệ trong túi riêng biệt nên tránh được hiện tượng oxi hóa, gỉ sét, đảm bảo hệ thống lò xo luôn đàn hồi, dẻo dai, bền bỉ theo thời gian. Lò xo được thiêt kế chắc chắn, xếp đồng đều, nâng đỡ trọn vẹn cơ thể dễ dàng. Nệm tốt cho những người mắc các bệnh về xương khớp, các bệnh về lưng và cột sống.

*► Thoáng mát trong điều kiện khí hậu nhiệt đới: *Nệm lò xo túi có một khoảng không để không khí có thể lưu thông một cách dễ dàng .Kết cấu lò xo thông thoáng giúp tản nhiệt và điều hòa nhiệt một cách nhanh chóng giúp nằm ngủ dễ chịu hơn, không bị hầm bí mồ hôi, do đó không để lại mùi hôi trên nệm.

_*Nên mua nệm lò xo túi ở đâu?*_






*Nệm Lò Xo Dunlopillo Royal Kensington*
Dunlopillovietnam.vn tự hào là thương hiệu nệm lò xo cao cấp đến từ Châu Âu chuyên phát triển các dòng nệm chăm sóc giấc ngủ cho người sử dụng. Tại hệ thống Dunlopillovietnam.vn, chúng tôi có trưng bày nhiều mẫu nệm lò xo túi chất lượng, giá cả hợp lý, mẫu mã đa dạng, đem lại cho khách hàng nhiều sự lựa chọn. Hãy liên hệ với cúng tôi để lựa chọn được tấm nệm lò xo túi phù hợp với bạn nhé!


----------

